
JetBrains CLion licenses: what is what - dsr12
http://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2015/04/clion-licenses-what-is-what/
======
h43k3r
There is nothing in the market that is at par with VS as an IDE. I am in the
hope that CLion will give me an alternative of Visual Studio for C/C++ on
Linux.

